# rekonq 0.6

## iuri_BR

Olá,

Alguém sabe o porque de o rekonq não ter, nem mascarado, a versão 0.6? Há algum impedimento ou não houve quem tivesse interesse em vazer isso?

----------

## lle0

Pois é, penso que é só uma questão de tempo até atualizarem esse pacote na árvore principal. Se você não quiser esperar pode instalar a versão mais recente por meio de um overlay ou mesmo compilando-o e instalando-o "ao velho modo".

Podes checar por ebuilds aqui: http://gpo.zugaina.org/www-client/rekonq. 

Ou baixar o source para você próprio compilar, aqui: http://sourceforge.net/projects/rekonq/files/.

----------

## njsg

Pelos vistos, abriram um bug para pedir a versão 0.6. Em princípio se te meteres em CC ficas a saber quando a versão entrar no portage :-)

----------

